# San Francisco: Mutants & Masterminds / d20 Supers



## Kichwas (Apr 8, 2003)

I've got two slots open at my table.

We game Thursday nights on the border between San Francisco and Daly City, just off the 280 exit and Daly City BART area.


Mutants and Masterminds is an OGL based game. It's essentially d20 without the classes, alignments, or hit points.
You can see a -LONG- review of it I did here:
http://www.rpg.net/reviews/archive/9/9183.phtml

The game is restarting. I'm going for a Four Color / Modern mix in tone, which means heroic but with depth of character.

Current batch of players are in their mid 20s to 30s. We game in a social manner, to have fun both hanging out and gaming. That means I'm relaxed on table talk and take a casual pace.

Of particular interest are GMs who might be interested in running future games in a switch off manner.


----------



## Kichwas (Apr 19, 2003)

The campaign now has a story hour of sorts:
http://www.greenronin.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3133


----------



## Kichwas (May 11, 2003)

I've just decided to do a relaunch of a new campaign, starting in a few weeks (May 22nd).

The premise will be as follows:


At the Saint Sebastian Manor in Lantern Hill you will see among the plaques decorating the front gate a little sign listing the St. Sebastian boarding house and training center.

St. Sebastian's an exclusive boarding house that doesn't take applications. Occupancy is by invitation only. The manor sits on Frost hill along the waterfront with the Wading River in Lantern Hill. The grounds are exclusive and date back to colonial days. They are also very private, screened off from the neighboring area by well positioned hills, fences, trees, and the river.

The body of boarders is small, and just what they are being trained in is not a matter of public record. The Sebastian estate is old money however, with roots dating to Venetian traders, English gentry, and Samurai clans, along with many others. So it is at least a foregone conclusion that the students are not being prepared for life among the masses, but for something of a very exclusive nature.

The headmistress is Mrs. Jacqueline Peel, a widow since the Terminus invasion which was also were her transformation first manifested. It's been said J.P. looks like an angel, literally. With large white wings on a tall slim yet curvy platinum blond body. Her outfits are almost always a mix of white and black, or monotone in one of those shades, with a preference for long gowns but bare feet. She is a sorceress of some power. J.P. is old wealth, some say dating back to pre revolution French aristocracy, others say she hold the birth rights to an ancient Celtic clan that mixed with the Anglos in England during the dark ages. Whatever the case, she is a woman with a definite pedigree.

J.P. is not the only superhuman on staff, but she is the obvious one.

Each of you has been granted a full scholarship to Freedom City University on the conditions that you board at the manor, accept training in your powers from it's staff and headmistress, and perform certain unspecified extracurricular duties for the Sebastian Estate.

The game begins on the day in which you all arrive and meet your new Headmistress.

Characters should be built at PL10, with a 'keep it simply' philosophy. I am very strict on flaws and weaknesses. If most of your powers have flaws, I will look twice, if you have more than one flaw per power, I will look twice, and if you have more than one Weakness I will look twice.

If you have any custom flaws or weaknesses, I will look thrice.

Characters should all have some inherant power. This isn't a game for guys in power armor or batman clones. They don't have to be mutants though. A young Spiderman could work in this format just as well, as could a young Dr. Strange.

Characters should be a fitting age to be freshmen at the University, which means perhaps 17 to 24 (a veteran for example, might be older; having just finished 4 years in the military). Characters can come from anywhere in the world, but everyone should have the ability to speak English so we don't have to have any difficult roleplay just to do basic communication.

Characters should all be mentally stable, no psychos or berserkers. They don't have to morally be heroes, but it helps. They shouldn't be cold blooded killers though, and they shouldn't be overly mercenary (such as the average D&D character).

The tone will be what I call four color modern. Which means I shoot for something like the modern mainline comics coming out of Marvel and DC.


----------

